# April Tobacco of the Month



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok boys and girls! Get your gas masks out and fill up the potpourri jars! Escudo Navy Deluxe is this month's Tobacco of the Month!

Escudo Navy Deluxe - A combination of full bodied Virginia from North Carolina and Virginia blended with Perique from Louisiana are the cornerstones in Escudo. The blend is pressed and matured before it is spun and cut into coins. This process ensures the unique character of Escudo.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well it would seem I have, yet again, made another rookie mistake.

While Escudo Navy Deluxe is still April's tobacco of the month, I seem to have momentarily had a brain cramp of some sort and confused it with Ennerdale. So don't blow your wad on a new gas mask or go crazy with the potpourri. Do go crazy with the Escudo. Go nuts. Have at it. Smoke to your heart's content. Just make sure you let us know how you liked, or didn't like, it.

_I'm sure for this boneheaded mistake I'll wind up with the Horrible Pipe as penance._


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Escudo used to be my favorite VaPer up to 3-4 years ago when I decided to age some tins bought in 2009 and 2010 and just forgot about them in my cellar. Recently, I rediscovered a mason jar in my cellar, containing some of the oldest non-Murray (?) Escudo I had. The first revisiting smoke was underwhelming, accustomed as I've become in the interim to red and bright virginia VaPers. But subsequent smokes have reacclimated my palate and brought back the old feelings for this substantially complex flavor and peppery perique. It's still not an all-day smoke for me, Escudo is, but a unique and worthy alternative to the red and bright virginias that I now enjoy. The strands in this this short-aged coin flake just came apart easily and were easy to fill. They did not compact in the bowl and needed few relights thoroughout.


----------

